# runtime error 35613



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

hi all!

is there any one encounter this runtime error.
this always prompt everytime the program is run.
*error msg is: imagelist must be initialized before it can be used.*
I tried also to reinstall the program but still the error is prompted.
I tried also to install the program in different computer and it is working.
I can't identify if the error is connected in may OS installation. 
OS used with error is Windows Server 2003.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

What is the "program" that you are referring to?


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not sure if the program is created in visual basic. 
we were using the program for our interface purposes in our comapny.
this program is the bridge were all the the branch inteface the customer and also the test done.


----------

